# Sofa Table Walnut Top, Cherry base



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sofa Table Walnut Top, Cherry Base*

Sofa table finished. Thanks so much all for your help on this one.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking table.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a fine looking table! I am often not a fan of walnut with cherry, but you definitely pulled it off. The lines are clean and the construction appears very solid. :thumbsup:

Is that about a 30 degree bevel on the edge of the top? I did something similar on a book case I am working on, but only a 7 degree bevel on mine.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure on the angle. I actually made the cuts with my circular saw set at an arbitrary angle (probably around 30 degrees). Not the best way but turned out fine.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. I love both of those woods!!

Question: when using solid board pieces like that top, how do you adequately secure it while still allowing for wood movement? Thanks.

Mark


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> Very nice. I love both of those woods!!
> 
> Question: when using solid board pieces like that top, how do you adequately secure it while still allowing for wood movement? Thanks.
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, thanks. Figure 8 clips. Here's a detail shot of the clips.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice table, elegant design, skilled execution.

Bret


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

gthec said:


> Hey Mark, thanks. Figure 8 clips. Here's a detail shot of the clips.


I can see how those are great for securing the top, but how of they allow for wood movement?


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> I can see how those are great for securing the top, but how of they allow for wood movement?


This is only woodwork project no.2 so I'll have to defer to the experts. I will say that as the top expands and contracts, the clips will pivot. A lot of folks suggest this as a tried and true method so why not?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

gthec said:


> This is only woodwork project no.2 so I'll have to defer to the experts. I will say that as the top expands and contracts, the clips will pivot. A lot of folks suggest this as a tried and true method so why not?


That does make sense. My guess is when initially installed, they were put at a slight angle to allow for movement either way. Works for me. Thanks for your info. I appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of floating top designs. Very well done!


----------

